# Video DSLR - Cage / Rig Kaufberatun



## Gast170816 (1. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, ob jemand Tipps hat, was man bei dem Kauf eines DSLR Rigs oder Cage beachten sollte.
Die Profisets scheinen ja so bei tausend Euro zu liegen...aber gibt's was gängiges für weniger? Es soll für professionelles Arbeiten geeignet sein, aber natürlich hab ich auch noch kein Hollywood-Engagement...zuverlässiges Mittelklasseequipment wär gut...

Wie findet ihr das folgende Set? Sieht ja soweit ganz ok aus (man kann so zusätzlichen Kram, wie Monitor Griff, Schulterstativ dranmachen). 
Und noch...was mir auffiel, da geht nicht komplett ein Cage rum, nur der Griff oben...ist das in der Praxis evtl ein Nachteil. Ich möchte  natürlich nicht zweimal kaufen, aber die Lösungen für um die tausend sind momentan echt ein bisschen zu hoch gegriffen.

Ist Einzelkauf besser? Eben Griffe, Schulterstativ, Cage, Monitor alles einzeln.

http://www.amazon.de/koolertron-Bel...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1364831036&sr=1-1

...oder lieber sowas (ist das höherwertiger?!) und Zusatzteile einzeln kaufen?
http://www.amazon.de/ayex-Kamera-Fo...HUVK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1364832893&sr=8-2
http://www.amazon.de/Opteka-CXS-500...POQG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1364832893&sr=8-3


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. April 2013)

Hi Fantasmo,

es ist schon spät und das alte Fleisch braucht bald Ruhe, aber hier noch ganz fix 2 Tipps für dich.

1. Ich habe mein gesamtes Rig bei http://www.coollcd.com gekauft. Liefern irre schnell, die Komponenten die ich gekauft habe sind qualitativ absolut spitze, insbesondere der Lanparte Follow Focus. Kommt zwar aus China, wo viele immernoch Bedenken haben. Aber das Zeug ist 100% klasse. Rekord war Lieferung exakt 47 Stunden und 12 Minuten nach Abschicken der Bestellung. Zugegeben, in der Summe wirds dann doch nen Ticken Geld kosten. Aber du kannst die Sachen ja nach und nach zukaufen. Klein anfangen. 

2. Kauf dir um Himmels Willen keine Mattebox ohne mindestens 2 Filtereinschübe! Dieses Cage Set für 249 Euro ist schlicht und einfach Schrott!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Gast170816 (2. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Die Riggs da sind noch recht erschwinglich, aber die anderen Zubehörteile dann werden doch schon recht teuer... aber ok, erst nach ner Weile merkt man dann wahrscheinlich, warum das eine Ding 150 und das andere 300 kostet.

Dann eben vielleicht doch erst nur so n Rig und den Rest dann doch einzeln, wenn man wirklich weiß, was man braucht und was geeignet ist. 
Hab auch mitbekommen, die Einzelteile...Rods und so...da kann man sich ja das alles noch richtig maßschneidern. Aber was man da braucht, weiß man erst, wenn man ein paar Wochen mit dem nem Standardmodell draußen rumgewandert ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. April 2013)

Hi nochmal,

ich wollte dich nur davor bewahren, den falschen Mist zu kaufen. Und die Mattebox ist da ein hervorragendes Beispiel. Wofür benutzt man denn eine Mattebox hauptsächlich? Klar, sie kann durchaus als Gegenlichtblende helfen. Aber der Hauptgrund für Matteboxen ist der Einsatz von Filtern. Wenn du 35mm Film drehst (und VDSLR ist da ja nichts anderes), dann möchtest du das tun, weil du mit der Tiefenunschärfe spielen willst. Das aber bedeutet, dass du die Blende ziemlich offen halten musst. Mit der Empfindlichkeit kannst du nicht beliebig runter, Belichtungszeit kannst du auch nicht variieren (180° Shutter bedeutet 1/50s oder 1/60s Belichtungszeit und basta). Um mit diesen Vorgaben draußen filmen zu können, brauchst du garantiert ne Sammlung Lichtfresser (ND-Filter). und die möchtest du nicht für jedes deiner Objektive kaufen müssen und auch nicht bei jedem Objektivwechsel umschrauben müssen. Also kauft man sich eine Mattebox, in der mindestens 2 Filterschächte sind. Alles andere ist Murks und Geldvernichtung ("Schau mal, ich seh jetzt aus wie Hollywood" :-D ).

Der Follow Focus bei deinen Amazon Angeboten sieht mir äußerst bescheiden aus. Hierzu ist zu sagen, dass der Follow Focus das Bauteil eines Rigs ist, das sicherlich am häufigsten umgebaut, umpositioniert, geöffnet, verschoben, bewegt wird. Diese Klemmbefestígung für Rodstangen UND Follow Focus Schlitten ist äußerst unpraktisch. Wenn du den Follow Focus mal ganz abbauen willst, dann musst du vorher die Mattebox komplett abbauen, weil der Follow Focus keinen Klemmfuß für die 15mm Rods hat. Sowas kann einen ganz schnell irre machen. Außerdem kannst du beim Lanparte Follow Focus die Zahnscheiben wechseln, es gibt welche mit Über- und Untersetzung und du kannst die Zahnscheiben auf beide Seiten setzen und damit die Focussierrichtung nach Wunsch ändern bzw. dich an die Bauform des verwendeten Objektivs anpassen. Letzteres sollte bei dem Billig-Follow-Focus auch gehen, sonst ist er wirklich totaler Schrott.

Also, unterm Strich solltest du dir genau Gedanken machen, was du brauchst, wofür du es brauchst und dann das kaufen, was zu dem Einsatzzweck passt. Nicht irgendwas kaufen, nur weil es günstig wirkt. Das kann ganz schnell deutlich teurer werden, als am Anfang erstmal teureres (besseres) Equipment, dafür aber weniger und gezielter zu kaufen. 

Und denk dran, ND-Filter sind das was bei Tageslicht den richtigen Filmlook erst möglich macht! Ohne dieses "Werkzeug" würde ich dir raten, lieber ne schicke Videokamera zu kaufen. Die macht es dir in vielen Belangen wesentlich einfacher, deine Geschichte zu erzählen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

